

Ask HN: Sell me something. - OedipusRex

Tell us why we should use&#x2F;buy a product. What set&#x27;s the product out from the alternatives. Please avoid the obvious (Adobe, Microsoft)
======
nostrademons
Well, that's a little hard when we don't know anything about you or your
needs. Why don't you tell us something about yourself? What do you care about?
What do you do for a living? What do you enjoy doing? What do you wish you
could do?

